# tripwire slingshots?



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok,i decided to make my own pocket shooter,since i couldnt find a good priced one,and got some cash,to buy a slignshot and was wondering if any of you guys own a tripwire slingshot? i was thinking the reaper or classic,have u ever hunted with one?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...what's a good price?


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

like around $15 less than $20,for a 2-3 inch slingshot


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

sorry for posting alot didnt see much on the forums and had a few questions


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

BunnyBlaster said:


> ok,i decided to make my own pocket shooter,since i couldnt find a good priced one,and got some cash,to buy a slingshot and was wondering if any of you guys own a tripwire slingshot? i was thinking the reaper or classic,have u ever hunted with one?


Do you want with handle or with out?


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

no preferance,and its fine i was told to just make my own pocket shooter,any one use a tripwire slingshot before?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ask away! That's why these places exist... For your budget, you'd probably have more fun -& end up with a better quality sling- that's exactly what you're after by just making it yourself. Coming from me that means something, as I don't make anything (but a mess), but here I think it's the truth. I can't recall; are you the gentleman who didn't want to drop $40 on that gopher sling the other day? If so, I'll tell you my experiences...first, you get what you pay for. There are exceptions in wine, but that's another topic altogether. Also, when it comes to slingshots, nothing does them more of a disservice than pictures on the internet. Most of the folks who make these things take TREMENDOUS pride in their craft, & wouldn't allow anything lackluster out of their shops. I have found that (with slingshots, anyway) they're ALWAYS better in the flesh; photos just don't do them justice, from a $25 natural to a full-blown $480 custom...they'll ALWAYS be better snug in the palm. This is my experience. Good luck on your quest...keep us posted.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

will do! i dont really have much access to tbg,so i made a deal with the guy either a classic with blue paracord double/single layer bands,or a reaper.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

So something new to me&#8230;."tripwire slingshot" ???

I know, I know, google it. But I don't want to.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

its board cuts on ebay i think.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> So something new to me&#8230;."tripwire slingshot" ???
> 
> I know, I know, google it. But I don't want to.


Just some Muppet making other peoples designs and selling them as his own with no credit to the original designer,

Take his "Hammerhead" for example . . . .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if i were a mod id combine all of your threads into one and put it in the newbie section. your better off making your own. it will give you a better starting point as to what you might like in a slingshot. better to make all your mistakes and fork hits into something that costed nothing to buy. im sure youd be peed if you paid 30 for a slingshot and broke off a fork with the first or second shot.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yes true,ill go ahead and buy some bandsets,all i have access to is tree branches i can cut them out and make them like you guys do


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

cant


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Tripwire slingshot!!!! made my hands sore just looking at them they're awful IMO


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pocket Predator's economy polymer line is practically indestructible. I got a lot of fork hits during a weekend of wild shots and only left a couple marks, no impact on structural integrity. If you do make your own boardcut style, use multiplex until you have your technique ironed out. The only issue with treeforks, IMHO, is the drying time. I haven't microwave dried anything yet, but apparently you don't have to worry much about cracking if you have a big piece and can sacrifice some wood on the ends. The treefork I made from a dead branch trimmed by the local parks department shoots as well as anything else I have.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea,polymer is very nice and strong never got any fork hits yet,but the thing is solid,pocket predator was another option.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll tell you what... when I was in Art School, we had this instructor who was very big on people being original... She had a name for those simply copied other people's concepts and designs then tried to act like they're doing their own thing... covering up their lack of creativity with talk and talk of bravado... if you got the name "copy monkey" it was something that was hard to get rid of...

Fortunately for me, I never received that admonition, I was blessed with plenty of creativity but not with quite as much pure talent as some who actually did earn the "copy monkey" moniker.

There's many on ebay who should be proud of the name they deserve, as they are for certain "copy monkeys".

Blessed with hand/eye skills but having the creativity of a gnat.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

It makes me sick that someone can sleep a night using others design and make a profit, and on top of it not even recognize the designer. No way would I buy one.


----------



## DaineRicePicasso (Dec 17, 2013)

I have bought from tripwire slingshots on ebay. And they are great shooter they are awesome and very good prices. I currently own 5 of them


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

how about a small natural ? the tree does all the making for you and you just cut it to size !


----------



## ascedb0 (May 29, 2013)

Damn.. First time Ive seen that guys ebay store and there isnt a single original design there...


----------



## VacantStance (Jun 21, 2014)

I bought the natural finish HELLCAT by Tripwire. It is an awesome slingshot. My first ever flat band shooter and it's my favorite to hunt with.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Is there a registry someplace for slingshot designs, and if something is similar enough to one of them it is called a copy-cat?

It seems for the most part (with a few exceptions) there are really only a few slingshot designs, and most others are variations on one or more of those.

As time goes by that will become even more so; you look at the majority of slingshots made or sold and you can find another that is only slightly different.

When I look at tripwire slingshots on eBay I see a lot of slingshot designs, some look similar to others I've seen pictures of but not enough to have come from the same template.

There is a lot of negativity in this thread about tripwire, so I'm just curious ... since so many slingshots look so similar, even if not made from the same template, what is it that makes him a copy-cat when other sellers are not?

Can you give specific examples?

I guess for example it could be said that any slingshot that has slanted finger grooves and an opposing thumb groove is a copy of a pocket predator, but the ones for sale on eBay look a lot different than any of the pocket predators in spite of that similarity, and a lot of other people make and sell slingshots that share those features.

There's one with a general head shape similar to a moorhammer and another with a head similar to a rambone, but the handle and rest of the slingshots aren't similar to those.

When I look at the slingshots advertised by other vendors, I see a ton of similarity (some even look exactly the same) between their products and those sold by others.

I'm not saying this guy is or isn't a copy-cat, but I'm just curious what is it that makes him a copy-cat when you can look at the products of practically any vendor and make the same claim?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

BunnyBlaster said:


> ok,i decided to make my own pocket shooter,since i couldnt find a good priced one,and got some cash,to buy a slingshot and was wondering if any of you guys own a tripwire slingshot? i was thinking the reaper or classic,have u ever hunted with one?


I have two of his sling shots (classic models , if I remember) and they are built like brick houses, very well made. Yes he uses a template and just makes them. Mine are simple birch laminates and came with double TBG and are very, very good hunting slings, very nicely finished too I might add for the money spent.

wll


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Great work w/o the big buck price tag. I just opened my latest Tripwire slingshot in today's mail. An unfinished PFS. This makes too many to count from Tripwire. I like his slingshots. I have two more on my eBay watch list, both for $25. Black HDPE Sniper and Pro Sniper. Beats ordering a poured plastic for double the price.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have purchased several Tripwire Slingshots and like them all. His plywood slingshots are well crafted and you

can order one unfinished so you can finish it as you like. However, his black HDPE slingshots look as good as the

higher priced slingshots sold by the well known slingshot makers. If you don't mind green and white Tripwire has

several models in HDPE that hold and shoot well. In addition to a half dozen full size models, I have three PFS made

Tripwire that I really like and enjoy shooting.

Not much on body slamming someone until I know for sure that their product deserves a heads up to others. Not the case

here. Tripwire turns out some really fine slingshots at affordable prices.


----------

